# 12 week old puppy abused in California boarding



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*This was forwarded to me - just horrible, HORRIBLE thing *:weep:!!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ATTENTION DOG LOVERS & NEWS MEDIA:



January 2nd, me and my Husband came home from a four (4) day vacation to our new 12 week old Standard Poodle Puppy that was physically, verbally, and mentally abused by Garrett Ridley, Owner of Ridley K9 Academy in Placerville. 

Website: Dog Training | Dog Trainers | Garrett Ridley | Sacramento, Placerville, El Dorado Hills | California



Garrett Ridley was hired a few weeks ago to Positively Train our 8 week old Standard Poodle to be house broken, mild commands, etc. with TREATS and positive reinforcement. This man offered to BOARD our dog, Chance, for four days so he would be in good hands, could play with his puppies and be social with his animals on his property that he kennels. We felt great about this for Chance already knew Garrett - and he is supposed to be a PROFESSIONAL! 



When I called Garrett Friday morning, from San Diego, Garrett was frustrated, was cussing like crazy and said Chance is disrespecting him, he bit him, and all he wants to do is play with the puppies! Garrett said I will not let a ****ing dog disrespect me and not listen to me. He said Chance was running around his house and all he wants to do is play...I said this is what puppies do!!! I was in shock at his tone and violent demeanor. He also said he refused to take walks with him so he placed a SHOCK COLLAR on him and chained him up...the more he talked I was freaking out and wanted to just come home New Years Eve, not Sunday! My Husband, Scott tried to calm me down and tell me Garrett is just verbally unprofessional and to stay calm for he would never hurt him...we were WRONG!



Last night, at 6:00pm, he brought our dog back and when I opened the door to Garrett cussing, Chance cowering in a sit position, was showing zero excitement to see me, I called him and Garrett told me no - leave him be for he is being punished...I told him to let go of my dogs leash and Garrett told me he was being a little ****er and that he was really frustrated with Chance and that he will never bite him or anyone again for he was Submitted and Subdued so he knew who was boss and that he was not ****ing around with this little ****er anymore...Garrett's cussing was shocking, making me sick, and more so Chance was not the same dog nor his playful self that a 12 week old puppy should be! 



Scott, my Husband, asked Garrett why he is so angry, and as he asked that we looked at Chance's face and saw both eyes were blood shot, he was choked, his neck was raw, and he was limping as he walked through our front door! Garrett, the Professional, walked in after Chance which was making Chance timid, and talked for 20 minutes, cussing the whole time about how we did not do our HOMEWORK with him and it is our fault that he had to train him so hard...he was supposed to board and kennel him, that is it!!!! 



I told Garrett to leave our home, stop cussing and yelling, and we brought him to the Emergency Vet ASAP...his paws/pads are worn from being drug, his eyes are filled with blood from choking and his eyes are hemoraging, his neck is RAW from his collar, he had pee/urine all under his belly and a skin infection from being in one spot so long, and he is walking slow and in pain, and he was absolutely DEHYDRATED and had no water or food and his belly was upset! This morning we opened his bag of toys to find his CONG that we filled with treats was emptied, the top was cut off with a knife and the CONG is covered in DOG POOP!!! I am so disgusted and scared to hear how many other dogs he is ABUSING and the Owners are not aware of this!!! 



PLEASE FORWARD THIS TO ALL ANIMAL LOVERS & OWNERS for I want the public to be cautious of this insane man!!!!



Regina Collins

(916)759-0051
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*For photos go here : ((((*

Local Woman’s Puppy Suffers Alleged Abuse At Dog Academy CBS Sacramento – News, Sports, Weather, Traffic and the Best of Sacramento


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We seem to be the only species capable of such monstrosity! Such a horrible, sad and shocking story. Let us all hope that poor little Chance will one day forget this horrible nastiness and go on to have a normal life.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, this is awful! Why would anyone do that to a puppy, and a very young one too?? 
I hope Chance recovers well from this, and if that guy really did those cruel things that he pays for it and never have the chance to do it again.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Hopefully he has a full recovery from this. He is young thats the only positive thing. I just find this story hard to believe from someone with this type of "reputation".....I wonder if he had a nervous breakdown?


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I am glad you went to the media with this. That way it will get the attention of locals. Poor puppy... How is he doing ? Does he seem to be recovering ok ? I hate leaving my dogs with anyone  I hope you can find a good trainer that can help you with him. You are in CA. , what area??? I have a good friend that is a wonderful kind trainer( probably the only person i could even consider leaving my dogs with ) that could probably give you a referral when you ae ready.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes : ((( - it is hard to comprehend really : (((((( 

I could never understand what is the origin of THAT level of "evil" in humans in general, would be easier if one could believe in "possessions":at-wits-end: of some kind : (((. Otherwise I often feel like declaring myself "other than human", I do not want to be associated with **** sp. most of the time : ((.

I witnessed more than a fair share of the worst that "humans" can offer in this world but STILL can not just "accept" it nor I stop being shocked over and over again. I wish I can get "desensitized" somehow, but in my case it is the opposite case : (. 

Olie - I also thought that that man must have been on drugs or has a split personality or something like that :noidea: Completely irrational behavior all over *sigh 

Poor , poor puppy : ((( - I pray he recovers completely and is not scared for life by this horrible experience. I start crying over and over again whenever I see those blood-shot eyes : (((( I do not understand ....


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Featherspring - thank you sooo much !!!! I did not buy a puppy last year since I was afraid to leave it with anybody ! I will definitely appreciate you referral :act-up::act-up::act-up:

Oh, BTW - this story was forwarded to me , so I will have to inquire further to have more info about the case. 

I just thought it is better to post it sooner than later, just in case ...


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I am glad for you this wasnt your puppy... I thought it was! whew!!!! I ran across a similar situation in the Bay area years ago...just made me sick....


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

Disgusting!!


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

That is very, very sick. He was only there for 4 days, can you imagine if he had stayed there longer?? 
It is definitely our job as pet parents to check the reputation of anyone you're trusting with your babies' wellbeing.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't see how play is such a bad thing? Wow.. it just sounded like this man just needed to torture something =/ horrible


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Absolutely horrific. Hope Chance recovers and the man is jailed.

Dogs are like children, you can't just leave them with anyone.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

This is truly a sad and horrible story. I so hope the puppy recovers completely and suffers no longterm injury. If you hear more about how the puppy is doing please let us know.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_This is just unspeakable behavior from anyone!!! Shocking is a mild term for what he did to that poor innocent puppy. There is no way that this person can be considered 'professional' on any level. 

I do hope that the owners find a true professional to help the puppy with the emotional damage that this has done to him and that he will get past it. I hope the owners find some satisfaction. And, most of all, I hope that this man either sees so time in a mental facility or in jail!

Wishpoo...thank you for sharing this tragic story with us. I understand how you feel, but don't ever hope to be desensitized to things like this! It is in desensitizing the human race that we fall further into the abyss._


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

That is just horrible...


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, this story reminds me of a "trainer" in my area. He's a graduate of the Tom Rose School. I don't suppose there's a way to shut these places down?


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

My first impulse would be to acquire a tazer and apply it between the legs of this so called trainer. Since that would probably lead to my arrest, I think the owners of the pup should look for other remedies.

There was an evil "trainer" in my area who claimed to rehabilitate agressive dogs who were biters. The ASPCA took this man to court when he beat a small breed dog (not a poodle) with a piece of PVC pipe causing broken ribs and internal injuries. He was fined--not enough--and his name and place of business was published in local papers.

If I could advise the owners of this poor pup, I would suggest getting in touch with local humane groups. If they are willing to assist, I would turn over photos, vet records, etc. In addition, I would consider an action in small claims court for vet bills and return of boarding and training fees. I know even it they get a judgment, collecting is difficult. However, if any future clients Google him, this would be part of public record.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am disgusted now.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow. If it's true, I hope he's prosecuted. I would be beyond livid. The only people who watch my dogs are personal friends.


----------



## newspoomom (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel sick reading that. I am SO sorry that happened. It's truly horrible.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

My hope is that there is a special place in hell for this person!


----------



## Ace (Dec 15, 2010)

OMG, this madman has a serious case of anger management! Glad you brought this to this forum although it doesn't affect me personally as I am in Australia, it certainly pays to know the risks that are out there and for people in the US to give this idiot a wide berth. Hope he is made to answer for what he has done and prevented from dealing with animals altogether.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all :act-up: !!!!

I am sooo happy to bring you good news !!!! I contacted Regina and she is just one wonderful lady. She wrote me that Chance is recovering and that today he was able to play a little and that she hopes he will be back to normal in about 2 weeks :elephant:

She also sent me additional link Dog Trainer Suspected Of Animal Abuse - Video - KCRA Sacramento

There you can see baby-Chance and how calm and sweet that boy is :love2:, poor poor sweetheart ... what he had to endure : ((((

I also invited Regina to join us :act-up:, I hope she will : )))) !!!!!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I am so happy Chance's mom has made her complaints public. Maybe other dog owners will see this and come forward also. This man needs to be put out of business.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I was glad to see the puppy recovering, following the cameraman around, etc. I can only imagine the frustration and anger the owner must feel. We're feeling it, and he isn't even ours!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, after airing on TV couple of days back, some other people are coming out to tell their stories too !!! 

Animal Services Investigates Placerville Dog Academy - Video - KCRA Sacramento

I really hope his "business" will be thoroughly investigated and correct actions taken !!!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

This upset me so much. I am getting married in May in Vegas and have to find someone for a week until Mom comes home for my pups. I have been looking at local kennels since July and am worried. 

In high school I worked at a kennel out of town on holidays and weekends. I would do kennel work, groom, show and teach obedience. I am haunted to this day about this Keeshond. The super HIT award winning trainer and owner got mad at this dog for being too scared and snapping at him when cornered when he yelled at her. I was watching a movie with his wife when he came in all proud that he had 'taught her a lesson she will never forget'. He had lost it beat her and hung her up by her collar and leash over the chain link door of the kennels. I don't know how long it went on for or how many times. I ran to the kennel and hugged that dog and cried for hours. Her mouth was bloody and her neck was red and sore. Her coat covered alot I'm sure. I protected her and loved her until she went home. 

At 16 I didn't know what to do besides help her. If it were now I would do waaaay more. That is the reason I left my original breed that I showed among other things( they were my breeders) and now am into poodles.

I think I have my sister's good friend lined up to stay at my house for the wedding and know she will love them. But I still worry about that dog. I spent alot of time with her and loved her. I hope I made up for a bit of it and she went home well. And I hope that trainer owner guy gets what is coming to him.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I should probably just stop checking on this thread, because it keeps bringing tears to my eyes. vtomblin, I can only imagine the horror you must have felt, and the images that will probably never leave your mind. That Keeshond was so blessed that you were there for her..especially at age 16, when you just do the best you can. I'm sure you made a difference to her, and that she will be forever grateful.

This whole thing brings to mind the different relationships people have with their dogs, and the motivation behind training. I saw it with a trainer myself, though nothing to this extreme, but with a shock collar in the rain. The trainer was trying to impress me, to convince me to hire her to work with Cosita. I was horrified, and it really made me do some deep thinking. What motivates us in our relationships with dogs? Is it the control? the power of making someone do exactly what we want? How do you deal with a dog who refuses to obey, even after traditional training methods are tried? Are you willing to scare your dog into obedience? What kind of relationship do you want?

I don't know. . .it kind of scares me. Liberty does what I ask because she wants to, because she loves me, and she knows I love her too. We have this relationship of mutual respect. Of course I'm the leader, and will always keep that role, but I just can't imagine it getting to frustration point of losing control and beating your dog.

I know not all dogs have that personality. Cosita doesn't. She's smart, but stubborn. She got her cgc when she was 6 months old, so it wasn't like I didn't do any training with her. She just has a mind of her own. She only obeys if she feels like it, and if it's her idea, and if I have really good treats. I know I would probably be criticized for this, but I felt like my high expectations of her were ruining my relationship with her. Every time I went out with her I got frustrated, and it just wasn't fun anymore, for her or me. It was ruining our relationship. So I quit. I changed my expectations. Now she is always on lead, and she wears a harness and pulls to her heart's content, and I swear I have one arm that's longer than the other. I don't bring her most places because she whines like crazy in the car, which is truly sad. I look at her and smile, because I know she's happy, and I don't expect anything different of her. It's just the way she is. Could I scare her into obeying me? I'm sure I could, but I won't. I'll try to convince her, but when it comes down to it, I'm not willing to hurt her, or scare her into obeying. Right or wrong, it's how I've chosen to deal with it.

I would be way too frightened to turn the training of my dog over to another person, because you just don't know how they will react when they get to that frustration point. Will they walk away, or cross the line? And where is their line? Then you could go into the whole relationship between animal abuse and abuse of people. There's a huge correlation there. 

Pardon my ramblings. . . too much to think about too early in the morning.


----------

